# Slip Resistant Boat flooring?



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I found SafeFloor in Kemah Anyone had this done? (Or anything like it) I am looking for a non slip alternative for my decks and floor? I have seen quite a few different types of spray in or permanent applied flooring but not sure where to get it done. I am sure you guys can help! Thanks in advance


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I did a spray in type liner in grey color on the floor of a flatbottom and it was slick when it got wet. I wished I had never done it but I am sure there are better products out there.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I did the safefloor on a 20' Gulf Coast i had and loved it. It is a little on the high side but worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

How thick is it? Does it add alot of weight? How easy is it to clean? Does it get hot in the sun? I know those are questons for them at Safefloor, but I want a 2cool opinion..I have seen numerous boats done this way, but not sure who did them and my research is leaning towards Safefloor. This will be on my 21' Sea Fox.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

I asked my wife what she wanted for our aniversary, she said Safe floor on her #004 20' Gulf Coast hull.

Next year, Im telling her I want a Safe floor on my 26 Southshore.

Safe floor is the ticket, Sir.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd love to have Safe-Floor in my boat, but it's just a little too high for me at the moment. Gonna have to save the pennies to make it happen someday. I got just a preliminary quote of $1600-$1650 for my boat based on pictures and discussion with them via email. That's for a 22'x9' Mosca with raised console.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I would say it is 1/8 - 3/16" thick. It is very lightweight material. Cleans easily. Doesn't get hot (especially compared to aluminum hull which it was applied to). SafeFloor did it and very pleased.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Have they figured out a way to go vertical with the safe floor system?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Floor*

JUSTIN I've got a BOATRIGHT 1996 Texas Scotter with lets call it SAFE FLOOR(they were'nt in business yet) in it since 1996 .Its still 90% plus not quite as cushey as it was and faded a little a few cracks and gouges and has been outside uncovered all the time .I'M on third MOTOR Wonderful stuff I'd do it again but can't wear out the BOAT OR FLOOR but will try.The way I remember BOATRIGHT started useing this Flooring in the 90, he still to this day uses it.The guy ED that started SAFEFLOOR worked for BOATRIGHT back then.Id say its about1/4 thick an really quietens down metal boats.....CVA34


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a boat with 3M Safety Walk on the floor. It comes in a roll about 2' wide and you cut it to fit and glue it down. Never was able to put a nick in it, and a 3000psi pressure washer never pulled up an edge. Found some on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/60-x-24-Rubber-...p-no-Skid-/140410918028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thats my boat in your picture JT. Safe Floor is 100% as advertised. Like some have said, I'll never own another without it. It's hard to bite the bullet on the initial cost but once you've spent it and spent a little time on the floor it'll seem like a bargain.

It weighs 3/4 lb/sqft. It added about 75 lbs to my 22' Bay Stealth.

Ed told me while his crew was installing mine that they could do vertical surfaces but nature of the material makes it cost prohibitive. I watched them do the troll motor pad you can see in the pic and they applied it down to the rub rail. It took quite a bit of labor time to build it up from the rub rail to where the pad leveled off.

BTW, pay no attention to my stinky boots. Safe Floor feels nice on your bare feet in all but the hottest of weather.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

Ed did mine about 2 months ago. Just as MrG said... I'll never own another boat without it either.


----------



## Laguna Mike (Jul 24, 2012)

*Laguna Mike*

Safe-Floor is as advertised. Anti slip, quiet, cool and easy to clean up. Its really not as pricy as some people seem to think compared to gelcoat and or carpet. It can be applied and will adhere to almost any surface. Its a great product for Off Shore Boats, bay Boats and any Freshwater boat. Also makes for a very nice pool deck material. Safe Floor is now available in Corpus Christi / Rockport and in The Rio Grande Valley. One other note Safe Floor comes with a conditional Life Time of the boat gaurantee....


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Get a lighter color. I have blue, and blackish, and when you drop something like hook, swivel, its tough to find, and it gets sand-like particles in bilge, drains ,etc, but no other complaints.


----------



## vonyoung (May 15, 2006)

some of the best money i ever spent, cuts clean up time 75%


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

*U won't be sorry with SafeFloor*

Had it in many of my boats! It is worth it!!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone had this done recently?


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Take a look at hydro turf. I've had it in my boat for about 10 months now. Soft and cool on the feet, can pressure wash it and can get nearly any color you want. 3M peel and stick. Love this stuff.


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*good floor covering*

I've done three different boat with SEADEK, I think you'll be pleased with the product, comes in a lot of different colors, not gritty, cool, soft enough not to scrape the skin off your body, and you will never slip, even if you drop a bottle on it, chances are it will not break as the seadek cushions the deck too, check it out online, I like it a lot, easy to apply, just make sure deck is clean and not greasy, can use acetone to wipe down deck before installation.


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

Another option Kiwi Grip. It's a DIY option that is pretty affordable and looks very nice, not hot.










put it on with a putty knife and roll it with the texture roller to get the degree of texture you want. You do small sections at a time and remove the tape as you go. Lets you get a nice custom look to your deck.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Safefloor*

Had Glen install when my Boatright was being build. I don't remember it being unreasonably expensive but that was 3 years ago. Non slip, easy to shoot of with hose, no installation or cracking issues. I cut a round hole in floor for a forward seat and the material was about a 1/4" thick. Since my hull is grey the color is a mix or white/black/gray. Looks good with the gray color but you would not believe how a stainless screw when dropped will blend in.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Safe Floor*

Had safefloor put in my 2104 BlueWave Purebay a year or so ago and don't regret it one bit. It is completely non-slip, has held up well, and looks better than a bare fiberglass floor. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes its expensive but it's also a once and done type of deal. I had my 23 ft bay boat done less than a year ago and have been more than pleased. As mentioned super low maintenance and easy to clean. Have also gotten lots of complements on the appearence from friends and neighbors.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm satisfied with the Factory vinyl floor on my 2007 G3 1860 Gatortough. Never feared slipping. Hoses down great.

Peeling adhesive at some of the edges is only problem.

I'm looking for adhesive to stick it back down.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

SafeFloor is worth every penny! It cuts cleaning time in half, you won't slip, it's quiet and it adds cushion to the floor.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

For a less expensive option. I applied this over my whole deck. Looks good and has held up well.

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...berized-Nonskid-Marine-Coating-gallon&i=73213


----------

